# Been on Craig's awhile....



## mickeyc (Sep 23, 2014)

Good price?

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4661055255.html

Mike


----------



## oskisan (Sep 23, 2014)

*pretty good*

I think it might clean up nicely... its a plus that the light and horn both work also.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like a good deal to me. Pedals are incorrect but worth $$$$ if you own a middleweight.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Looks like a good deal to me. Pedals are incorrect but worth $$$$ if you own a middleweight.




I agree with the pervious posts but not sure what a middleweight has to do with this. This is a ballooner? V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2014)

good price....


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 23, 2014)

The pedals on the bike are incorrect for that bike but correct for a middleweight. Nice "bow pedals" are getting harder to find, and sell for a good penny.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> The pedals on the bike are incorrect for that bike but correct for a middleweight. Nice "bow pedals" are getting harder to find, and sell for a good penny.




Sorry I misread your original reply--this multi-tasking thing isn't working this morning. Re: the pedals there are a lot of varieties of the "bow" pedals and a lot of them are pretty common. The ones used on the late 50s high end middleweights such as the Corvette/Jag do seem to bring a few $$ but this bike is worth the money without any pedals--those are just gravy if they are the good ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm surprised it hasn't sold yet. Price is fair and it looks like it'll clean up. An OA bath would do wonders for this one.


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 24, 2014)

*Check the size*



mickeyc said:


> Good price?
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4661055255.html
> 
> Mike




Maybe it goes without saying but make sure it's a 26", I see that's not noted.
I agree an OA bath could really help this one, esp. the chrome but watch you don't fade the paint soaking too long. I like the price too.


----------



## Curtis68 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Speaking of size...*

Are my eyes deceiving me or could this bike possibly be a 20"?  It just looks small.  If it is a 20" that would be a huge score.


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes,good price.


----------

